# Is 18k/month good salary for single guy in Dubai?



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

I am from Czech republic and I got job offer in Dubai.They offered me 5000USD = cca 18000AED/Month. I am C# NET developer with 2,5 years of experience in desktop/web applications. Is it good salary? Should I ask for more? Thankx for any advice.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

And is here some space to save at least a quarter from my salary?


----------



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

I heard that you have to pay for appartment one year in advance, I will not have so much money for that...


----------



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

Should I ask for benefits like this?
a return ticket home
medical and dental cover
accommodation
end of service gratuity payments

Is it common?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Your employer often gives you interest free loans, failing that negotiate up to 12 checks.

Always ask for more, start at 27 and accept 22. Life is one long negotiation...

Save a quarter? Depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

Toon thank you for your answer. Did you work in Dubai?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

simonbinxs said:


> Should I ask for benefits like this?
> a return ticket home
> medical and dental cover
> accommodation
> ...


Yes to all of those, 1,2 and 4 are mandatory (apart from dental) anyway. You could accept the 18 and say that the above are obviously in addition. Then add 10k, negotiate from there.


----------



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

So ask them for 28k + those benefits and then negotiate to 22K+benefits?
Do you think they would pay for my accomodatio ?


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Is medical not only mandatory in Abu Dhabi? Didn't think it was mandatory in Dubai, may have picked that one up wrong though??


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

themash said:


> Is medical not only mandatory in Abu Dhabi? Didn't think it was mandatory in Dubai, may have picked that one up wrong though??


Would you work for a company that DIDN'at offer you full medical?


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Does not mean I would go into a negotiation stating its mandatory if it's not!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

If the company don't give it, in a country where there is no national health service, do they value you?

I think not.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Your on a different point, I said I was not sure if it was mandatory to be provided by a company, the important part in negotiating is knowing the facts and building your case around them, saying you want healthcare because it's mandatory if it's not just devalues your whole case! What else are you guessing at and chancing your arm with!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

themash said:


> Your on a different point, I said I was not sure if it was mandatory to be provided by a company, the important part in negotiating is knowing the facts and building your case around them, saying you want healthcare because it's mandatory if it's not just devalues your whole case! What else are you guessing at and chancing your arm with!


Fair comment.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, it's mandatory in AD - wish it was in Dubai


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

18K is enough for a single guy, and common for your age and experience. This is a cost calculator: link. It does not sound like you actually got the offer, because I never heard of an offer that would not clearly list all the allowances.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Leave passage - i.e., a return ticket to your home 'port' every year is not mandatory.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Leave passage - i.e., a return ticket to your home 'port' every year is not mandatory.


Not every year no, but once every two years is, and a return ticket when you leave the company is.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

with that kind of salary for a single guy like you. you can certainly save some dough. but live within your means.dubai has lots to offer and you may certainly be tempted to spend lavishly.


----------

